# Liberty training Instructors PA??



## BoardwalkPizza (Apr 12, 2021)

Any recommendations for Liberty Instructors/training modules?? There seems to be so many? Most are online and I've been following Kenzie Dysli who I like just want to make sure I'm not overlooking a good program. Additionally I'm in south eastern PA and trying to find a librty instructor for assistance if needed. Thanks.


----------

